# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Քաղաքականություն >  Սուգը հավերժ է, երբ պայքար չկա. . .

## Nikol Pashinyan

Դիմում եմ բոլոր պայքարողներին. . . . 

Այսօր  չնչինները  փորձում են կանգնեցնել մեր շարժումը  վախ սերմանելով պայքարողների մեջ, քանի որ իրենց մաշկի վրա են զգում վախի կործանարար ուժը,  մենք վախենալու իրավունք չունենք՝ եթե ետ կանգնենք կնշանակի , որ ամսի 1-ին մեր եղբայրների ու քույրերի արյունը իզու է թափվել, ուստի շարունակելու ենք պայքարը, շարունակելու ենք բոլոր հնարավոր ձևերով, շարունակելու ենք կրկնակի ուժով ու վճռականությամբ, մենք չենք ընկրկի ոչ մի ուժի առաջ, պետք լինի ամիսներով համբերատար  կսպասենք , բայց թող ոչ ոք չկասկածի որ գալու է օրը , ու հավաքվելու ենք, հավաքվելու ենք  որ ավարտենք սկսած գործը.............

ՈՒզում եմ հիշեցնել ձեզ ազգային հերոս Մովսես Գորգիսյանի խոսքերը՝

ԿԵՑԵ ԱՅՆ ՀԱՅԱՍՏԱՆԸ, ՈՐ ՎԱՂՆ Է ԳԱԼՈՒ, ԵՐՆԵԿ ԱՅԴ ՀԱՅԱՍՏԱՆԸ.......

ՍՈՒԳԸ ՀԱՎԵՐԺ Է , ԵՐԲ ՊԱՅՔԱՐ ՉԿԱ........

ուրեմն ՊԱՅՔԱՐ, ՊԱՅՔԱՐ ՄԻՆՉԵՎ ՎԵՐՋ!


Կշարունակե՞ք պայքարը , թե՞ ոչ...............

----------


## Kuk

> Կշարունակե՞ք պայքարը , թե՞ ոչ...............


ՊԱՅՔԱՐ, ՊԱՅՔԱՐ ՄԻՆՉԵՎ ՎԵՐՋ!

----------


## Norton

[QUOTE=Nikol Pashinyan;697073]Դիմում եմ բոլոր պայքարողներին. . . . 


ՍՈՒԳԸ ՀԱՎԵՐԺ Է , ԵՐԲ ՊԱՅՔԱՐ ՉԿԱ........


QUOTE]

ոնց թե՞ պայքար չկա :Unsure:

----------


## Anul

[QUOTE=Nikol Pashinyan;697073] բայց թող ոչ ոք չկասկածի որ գալու է օրը , ու հավաքվելու ենք, հավաքվելու ենք  որ ավարտենք սկսած գործը.............[QUOTE]

իսկ ինչ ի նկատի ունեք սա ասելով??? ինչն եք ավարտելու? վերջնականապես երկրի պատակտմանն եք հասնելու??? էլի մի քանի տասնյակ զոհերի ավելանալուն եք հասնելու?

----------


## Nikol Pashinyan

> իսկ ինչ ի նկատի ունեք սա ասելով??? ինչն եք ավարտելու? վերջնականապես երկրի պատակտմանն եք հասնելու??? էլի մի քանի տասնյակ զոհերի ավելանալուն եք հասնելու?


Ախր ասացի չէ՞....... Չպայքարողները թող այս թեմայում բերանները կոճկեն!!!!!!!!!!
Ձեր կարծիքը ոչ ոք չէր  հարցնում , արդեն մինչև վերջ հոգնել ենք Ձեզանից ու երևի դուք էլ մեզանից,ուրեմ եկեք այս թեմայում իրար հանգիստ թողնենք..........(եթե կոպիտ էր ՝ կներեք!!!!!)

----------


## Anul

> Ախր ասացի չէ՞....... Չպայքարողները թող այս թեմայում բերանները կոճկեն!!!!!!!!!!
> Ձեր կարծիքը ոչ ոք չէր  հարցնում , արդեն մինչև վերջ հոգնել ենք Ձեզանից ու երևի դուք էլ մեզանից,ուրեմ եկեք այս թեմայում իրար հանգիստ թողնենք..........(եթե կոպիտ էր ՝ կներեք!!!!!)


շատ կոպիտ էր, ես ուղղակի հարց էի տալիս  :Sad:  :Sad:  :Sad: 
բայց մեկ է, ճիշտ եք ասում, անիմաստ համ ես եմ ներվայնանում, համ դուք  :Wink:  ամեն դեպքում, ինչ էլ ուզում է լինի, մի բանն է կարևոր, որ ամեն ինչ խաղաղ վերջանա...

----------


## Ambrosine

> Կշարունակե՞ք պայքարը , թե՞ ոչ...............


Միանշանակ :Hands Up:

----------


## Kuk

> էլի մի քանի տասնյակ զոհերի ավելանալուն եք հասնելու?


Այ էս իսկական ՍՍ-ին ու ՌՔ-ին ուղղելու հարց է: 
Շնորհակալություն հարցի հեղինակին:

----------


## Լ.յ.ո.վ.

> Ախր ասացի չէ՞....... Չպայքարողները թող այս թեմայում բերանները կոճկեն!!!!!!!!!!
> Ձեր կարծիքը ոչ ոք չէր  հարցնում , արդեն մինչև վերջ հոգնել ենք Ձեզանից ու երևի դուք էլ մեզանից,ուրեմ եկեք այս թեմայում իրար հանգիստ թողնենք..........(եթե կոպիտ էր ՝ կներեք!!!!!)


Ես պայքարող եմ ու պայքարելու եմ մինչև վերջ: Մինչև սերժիկի ու ռոբի վերջը:

Բայց "Նոիկոլ Փաշինյան" պետք չի կոպտել նրանց ովքեր դեմ են, որ հետո էլ ասես "կներեք եթե կոպիտ էր": Էս թեմաjում բոլորն էլ իրավունք ունեն գրառում անելու ու թող անեն ինչքան սրտներնա ուզում: Ինչքան շատ տարբեր կարծիքներ լսենք էնքան ավելի շատ բան կհասկանանք ու կիմանանք: 
*Քո կարծիքով ինչով ենք մենք տարբերվում սերժականներից?????? Նրանով, որ եթե սերժը փակումա 
/կոճկում/ մյուսների բերանները, որ Լևոնի օգտին լուրեր չտարածեն ու կարծիք չհայտնեն, ապա մենք այդպիսին չենք, մենք թողնում և թողնելու ենք արտահայտվել բոլորին, սա ԱԶԱՏ ԵՐԿԻՐ Է!!!!!*

----------


## Kuk

......

----------


## Sagittarius

Այս թեմայի բոլոր մասնակիցներ լսեք միմյանց կարծիքը եւ բոլորով միասին պայքարեք հանուն ԱԶԱՏ ՀԱՅԱՍՏԱՆ!!!

----------


## Fobus

ես մի բան չեմ հասկանում՞
նորից ազգի բաժանում եք ուզում անել՞ պայքարողներ և դավաճաններ՞
հերիք չէր երևանցի, ղարաբաղցի, թալինցի ու սիսիանցի բաժանումները՞
հերիք չէր հարուստ աղքատ բաժանումը՞
հերիք չէր այդ ամենը՞ մինչև ուր՞ 
ՁԵԶ ՀԵՏ ՉԵՄ ՊԱՅՔԱՐԵԼՈՒ !!!!

----------


## Այգ

> ես մի բան չեմ հասկանում՞
> նորից ազգի բաժանում եք ուզում անել՞ պայքարողներ և դավաճաններ՞
> հերիք չէր երևանցի, ղարաբաղցի, թալինցի ու սիսիանցի բաժանումները՞
> հերիք չէր հարուստ աղքատ բաժանումը՞
> հերիք չէր այդ ամենը՞ մինչև ուր՞ 
> ՁԵԶ ՀԵՏ ՉԵՄ ՊԱՅՔԱՐԵԼՈՒ !!!!


Որ չբաժանեն, ինչպե՞ս իշխեն:

----------


## Anul

> Որ չբաժանեն, ինչպե՞ս իշխեն:


իսկականից, միակ իշխանության հասնելու ձևն է, հենա լավ էլ գտել են

----------


## Fobus

> Որ չբաժանեն, ինչպե՞ս իշխեն:


թող բաժանեն ... 
ցախավելի ամեն մի ճյուղ հեշտ է ջարդվում, իսկ ցախավելը դժվար…
իսկ էտ ստոր իշխողները մարդկանց բաժանում են, ջարդում ու սկսում իշխել ջարդվածներին

----------


## Լ.յ.ո.վ.

> Օրինակ են մեկը,որ  մարտի մեկին վեհափառը Ս.Սարգիսը տրամադրել էր Սպեցնազին , որպես զինանոց


Չգիտեմ կոնկրետ էս լուրը հավաստիա թե չէ, բայց ընդհանուր առմամբ ես ամաչում եմ, որ Հայաստանը նման կաթողիկոս ունի: Ու չգիտես խի հեչ էլ ծիծաղս չի գալիս:

----------


## Uxaki mard

> Չգիտեմ կոնկրետ էս լուրը հավաստիա թե չէ, բայց ընդհանուր առմամբ ես ամաչում եմ, որ Հայաստանը նման կաթողիկոս ունի: Ու չգիտես խի հեչ էլ ծիծաղս չի գալիս:


 Յաա , Նիկոլն ա գրել, ոնց կարա հավաստի չլինի, ինքը դաժե եթե երազ ա տենում , էլի հավաստի ա: 
Իսկ իմ ծիծաղը միշտ էլ գալիս ա տափակ նյութերի ու էտ նյութերին հավատացողների վրա : Հա իսկ ամաչել պետքա, եթե լսենք Նիկոլին ու իրա կազմած տականքների ցուցակին ուրեմն պետքա ամաչենք 
Կաթողիկոսի ,Շուշան Պետրոսյանի Ահարոն Աթիբեկյանի, Վարդան Օսկանյանի, ......... և այլն համար : Այսինքն այն ինչ պետք էր ապացուցել ՈՎ ՄԵԶ ՀԵՏ ՉԻ ՏԱԿԱՆՔ Ա :

PS
Չնայած կարողա կաթողիկոսի հաշվով քո անձնական հաշիվները ունես...

----------


## Լ.յ.ո.վ.

> Յաա , Նիկոլն ա գրել, ոնց կարա հավաստի չլինի, ինքը դաժե եթե երազ ա տենում , էլի հավաստի ա: 
> Իսկ իմ ծիծաղը միշտ էլ գալիս ա տափակ նյութերի ու էտ նյութերին հավատացողների վրա : Հա իսկ ամաչել պետքա, եթե լսենք Նիկոլին ու իրա կազմած տականքների ցուցակին ուրեմն պետքա ամաչենք 
> Կաթողիկոսի ,Շուշան Պետրոսյանի Ահարոն Աթիբեկյանի, Վարդան Օսկանյանի, ......... և այլն համար : Այսինքն այն ինչ պետք էր ապացուցել ՈՎ ՄԵԶ ՀԵՏ ՉԻ ՏԱԿԱՆՔ Ա :
> 
> PS
> Չնայած կարողա կաթողիկոսի հաշվով քո անձնական հաշիվները ունես...


Ես Նիկոլին չեմ համակրում, իմ մոտ մի քիչ հակառակ կարծիք կա էդ անձնավորության մասին:
Բայց էդ քո նշած անձիք "անձիք" չպիտի կոչվեն, որովհետև չունեն էդ իրավունքը: Ու էս ամենը Նիկոլի հետ ոչ մի կապ չունի: Չհաշված Վարդան Օսկանյանին: 
Ես Նիկոլի ու ԼՏՊականների հետ չեմ, ես պայքարում եմ այլ նպատակի համար ու վստահ եմ ինձ նման պայքարողների թիվը գերազանցումա լևոնականների թվին: Ու եթե ինչ-որ մի լևոնական կարա ասի, որ ես տականք եմ, ես իրան մանրամասն կբացատրեմ, թե "փիղը ինչ թռչուն"-ա: Նենց որ Uxaki mard /անունդ չգիտեի/ ջան էդ հարցում քո հետ համաձայնեմ` Փաշինյանը մի քիչ չափերը անցելա:

Ինչ վերաբերվումա PS-իդ, ասեմ որ կաթողիկոսի էլ, ոմն երգչուհի շուշանի էլ, էն ահարոն սուտիբեկյանի մասին ընդհանրապես չասեմ  :Bad:  էս նշածներիս չեմ հարգում, իրանք սերժից ոչ մի բանով լավը չեն:

Հ.Գ. Ես ասեցի ամաչում եմ, որ մեր հոգևոր առաջնորդը նման անձնավորություն է, իսկ թե ինչա ասում նիկոլը էդ իրա պրոբլեմնա, թո գոռա ինչքան ուզումա:

----------


## Այգ

Չգիտեմ, որևէ թեմայում քննարկվել է թե ոչ: 
Լուրեր են շրջանառում, թե իբր ԱԱԾ -ին հանձնարարված է Փաշինայանին սպանել նրա փախուստի էմիտացիայով:
Այդ լուրերը խիստ մտահոգիչ են, քանզի խոսում են նրա սպանության կանխորոշված լինելու մասին:  Չի բացառվում, որ նույնիսկ արդեն...:
Հերթական հայի թափված արյունը պետք է առիթ դառնա քաղաքական «սյըրֆինգ»ի՝, ժողովրդի հերթական ալեկոծության վրա:
Համայն հայությանը խնդրում եմ ապավինել սառը դատողությանը, և չարդարացնել ակնկալվածը:
ՍՍ-ի մասին Փաշինյանը իր իմացածը վաղուց է բարձրաձայնել ամբիոններից, այնպես որ առաջինը առավել  դիմակազերծ լինելու մտավախություն չպետք է ունենա:
Սակայն ՆՓ-ի ձերբակալությունն ու հարցաքննությունը կարող է մտահոգիչ լինել մյուս կողմի համար, քանզի մյուս կողմը լավ գիտե նրա հոգեբանական դիմագիծը: Այն է, որ նա չունի «սիցիլիացու» հատկանիշներ, և կարող է շատ  բան խոստովանել:
Մի խոսքով, ըստ իս, կրկնվելու է Հրանտ Դինքի սցենարը:
Սակայն ուզում եմ նշել նաև, որ ՆՓ-ի սպանության ծրագրող չեմ համարում Լևոնին: Նրա դերը միայն լուռ համաձայնությունն է, այլընտրանք չունենալու պատճառով:

Հ.Գ. Շատ եմ ցանկանում, որ վերլուծություններս չարդարանան:

----------


## Brigada

[QUOTE=Այգ;707294]Չգիտեմ, որևէ թեմայում քննարկվել է թե ոչ: 
Լուրեր են շրջանառում, թե իբր ԱԱԾ -ին հանձնարարված է Փաշինայանին սպանել նրա փախուստի էմիտացիայով:
Այդ լուրերը խիստ մտահոգիչ են, քանզի խոսում են նրա սպանության կանխորոշված լինելու մասին:  Չի բացառվում, որ նույնիսկ արդեն...:
Հերթական հայի թափված արյունը պետք է առիթ դառնա քաղաքական «սյըրֆինգ»ի՝, ժողովրդի հերթական ալեկոծության վրա:
Համայն հայությանը խնդրում եմ ապավինել սառը դատողությանը, և չարդարացնել ակնկալվածը:
ՍՍ-ի մասին Փաշինյանը իր իմացածը վաղուց է բարձրաձայնել ամբիոններից, այնպես որ առաջինը առավել  դիմակազերծ լինելու մտավախություն չպետք է ունենա:
Սակայն ՆՓ-ի ձերբակալությունն ու հարցաքննությունը կարող է մտահոգիչ լինել մյուս կողմի համար, քանզի մյուս կողմը լավ գիտե նրա հոգեբանական դիմագիծը: Այն է, որ նա չունի «սիցիլիացու» հատկանիշներ, և կարող է շատ  բան խոստովանել:
Մի խոսքով, ըստ իս, կրկնվելու է Հրանտ Դինքի սցենարը:
Սակայն ուզում եմ նշել նաև, որ ՆՓ-ի սպանության ծրագրող չեմ համարում Լևոնին: Նրա դերը միայն լուռ համաձայնությունն է, այլընտրանք չունենալու պատճառով

լուրջ ես ասում :Jpit: )))))))))))))))))))

----------


## Լ.յ.ո.վ.

*Այգ* ես ել եմ լսել, որ նման ծրագիր կա, բայց չեմ հավատում դրա ճշմարտացիությանը:
Այն պարզ պատճառով, որ սպանելով Ն.Փաշինյանին ՍՍն կանցնի բռնապետի մի մակարդակից մեկ այլ մակարդակի ու ինքը էդ ամենը լավ գիտակցումա ու դժվար տենց բան անի, որովհետև սովորաբար նման մարդիկ ի վերջո կամ կախաղան են հանվում կամ էլ մինչև կյանքի վերջը ապրում ընդհատակյա: Օրինակ` Հարավսլավիայի նախագահը`Միլոշեվիչը, կամ էլ հենց Իրաքի բռնապետը` Սադամ Հուսեինը, և այլն:

----------


## Uxaki mard

> Ես Նիկոլին չեմ համակրում, իմ մոտ մի քիչ հակառակ կարծիք կա էդ անձնավորության մասին:
> Բայց էդ քո նշած անձիք "անձիք" չպիտի կոչվեն, որովհետև չունեն էդ իրավունքը: Ու էս ամենը Նիկոլի հետ ոչ մի կապ չունի: Չհաշված Վարդան Օսկանյանին: 
> Ես Նիկոլի ու ԼՏՊականների հետ չեմ, ես պայքարում եմ այլ նպատակի համար ու վստահ եմ ինձ նման պայքարողների թիվը գերազանցումա լևոնականների թվին: Ու եթե ինչ-որ մի լևոնական կարա ասի, որ ես տականք եմ, ես իրան մանրամասն կբացատրեմ, թե "փիղը ինչ թռչուն"-ա: Նենց որ Uxaki mard /անունդ չգիտեի/ ջան էդ հարցում քո հետ համաձայնեմ` Փաշինյանը մի քիչ չափերը անցելա:
> 
> Ինչ վերաբերվումա PS-իդ, ասեմ որ կաթողիկոսի էլ, ոմն երգչուհի շուշանի էլ, էն ահարոն սուտիբեկյանի մասին ընդհանրապես չասեմ  էս նշածներիս չեմ հարգում, իրանք սերժից ոչ մի բանով լավը չեն:
> 
> Հ.Գ. Ես ասեցի ամաչում եմ, որ մեր հոգևոր առաջնորդը նման անձնավորություն է, իսկ թե ինչա ասում նիկոլը էդ իրա պրոբլեմնա, թո գոռա ինչքան ուզումա:


Հարգեցի  :Ok: 
Վարդան Օսկանյանի համար  :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok: 
Կներես,  ուղակի եստեղ ամեն երկրորդը փորձում ա համոզել ,որ Նիկոլն ու Լևոնն են մեզ փրկելու: Փաստորեն առողջ դատողներ էլ կան Ֆորումում :Smile:

----------


## Kuk

> Բայց էդ քո նշած անձիք "անձիք" չպիտի կոչվեն, որովհետև չունեն էդ իրավունքը: Ու էս ամենը Նիկոլի հետ ոչ մի կապ չունի: Չհաշված Վարդան Օսկանյանին:


Լյով էդ օսկանյանին դուրսը տեսել ե՞ս: շարժվող անեկդոտա: Շալվարը ոնցոր երկար շորտիկ լինի :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Հարգեցի 
> Վարդան Օսկանյանի համար 
> Կներես,  ուղակի եստեղ ամեն երկրորդը փորձում ա համոզել ,որ Նիկոլն ու Լևոնն են մեզ փրկելու: Փաստորեն առողջ դատողներ էլ կան Ֆորումում


Տո բա ինչ ենք էսքան ժամանակ ասում? Լևոնը լինի, Նիկոլը լինի կամ երկուսն էլ չլինեն, մեկ ա, ժողովուրդը հասնելու ա իշխանափոխության: Էսքան բան:
Վ.Օսկանյանը հիմիկվա կառավարության մեջ միակ լույս տվող կետն ա: Չեմ ասում կատարյալ ա, բայց դե...

----------


## Լ.յ.ո.վ.

> Հարգեցի 
> Վարդան Օսկանյանի համար 
> Կներես,  ուղակի եստեղ ամեն երկրորդը փորձում ա համոզել ,որ Նիկոլն ու Լևոնն են մեզ փրկելու: Փաստորեն առողջ դատողներ էլ կան Ֆորումում


Մերսի, էս կյանքում ամեն ինչ փոխադարձա  :Wink: 

Առողջ դատողներ շատ կան ֆոռումում, ուղղակի քաղաքական դրությունը նենց լարվածա, որ ամեն մի սթից բանի համար կարա մի հատ քֆուրախառը կռիվ սկսի, իհարկե եթե "տոն տաս": 
Դրա համար էլ կուզեի, որ հատկապես քաղաքականություն բաժնում իրար չվիրավորեինք, ուղղակի հանգիստ քննարեկինք ու էդ քննարկումների միջոցով լայնացնեինք մեր քաղաքական պատկերացումները:  :Smile:  :Wink:  :Ok: 

Ավելացվել է 3 րոպե անց



> Լյով էդ օսկանյանին դուրսը տեսել ե՞ս: շարժվող անեկդոտա: Շալվարը ոնցոր երկար շորտիկ լինի


Հա տեսել եմ: Դեմքա  :LOL:  Որ տեսել էի սկզբից չճանաչեցի, իրական կյանքում ուրիշ ձևիա  :IMG Smile: 
Բայց դե ես քաղաքական գործչին, հո իրա շլվարով չեմ դատելու...  :LOL:

----------


## Kuk

> Տո բա ինչ ենք էսքան ժամանակ ասում? Լևոնը լինի, Նիկոլը լինի կամ երկուսն էլ չլինեն, մեկ ա, ժողովուրդը հասնելու ա իշխանափոխության: Էսքան բան:
> Վ.Օսկանյանը հիմիկվա կառավարության մեջ միակ լույս տվող կետն ա: Չեմ ասում կատարյալ ա, բայց դե...


Աստղ ջան, բա որ տենց լուսատուի հատկություններ ունի, խի՞ քոչի հետ էն դեսպաններին զրկեց դիվանագիտական աստիճանից, իրանք տենց իրավունք չունեին, իրանք շատ-շատ կարաին պաշտոնից զրկեին, բայց ոչ երբեք կոչումից: ոնցոր մեկը գործի տեղը  կարգը խախտի, ու իրա պետը իրա ինստիտուտի մասնագիտական դիպլոմից զրկի էդ մարդուն: Հենց մի խախտում արին, գլխներից իրանց իմացածը փախավ հա՞:

----------


## Լ.յ.ո.վ.

> Աստղ ջան, բա որ տենց լուսատուի հատկություններ ունի, խի՞ քոչի հետ էն դեսպաններին զրկեց դիվանագիտական աստիճանից, իրանք տենց իրավունք չունեին, իրանք շատ-շատ կարաին պաշտոնից զրկեին, բայց ոչ երբեք կոչումից: ոնցոր մեկը գործի տեղը  կարգը խախտի, ու իրա պետը իրա ինստիտուտի մասնագիտական դիպլոմից զրկի էդ մարդուն: Հենց մի խախտում արին, գլխներից իրանց իմացածը փախավ հա՞:


Պարզա, որ սուրբ չի, բայց հլը իրան դիր սերժի, քոչարյանի, կաթողիկոսի, լևոնի կամ էլ արթուրիկի կողքին:

----------


## Kuk

> Հա տեսել եմ: Դեմքա  Որ տեսել էի սկզբից չճանաչեցի, իրական կյանքում ուրիշ ձևիա 
> Բայց դե ես քաղաքական գործչին, հո իրա շլվարով չեմ դատելու...



ապե դե ես հո չասի, որ շալվարը կարճա, ուրեմն վատ քաղ. գործիչա: ճիշտա ես իրան լավը չեմ համարում, բայց էդ իրա շալվարների հետ ոչ մի կապ չունի :Wink: 

Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց



> Պարզա, որ սուրբ չի, բայց հլը իրան դիր սերժի, քոչարյանի, կաթողիկոսի, լևոնի կամ էլ արթուրիկի կողքին:


Ապե դե օրինակ սերժի կողքը ում էլ դնես, մեջքին հրեշտակի թևեր կաճի:

----------


## Uxaki mard

> Չգիտեմ, որևէ թեմայում քննարկվել է թե ոչ: 
> Լուրեր են շրջանառում, թե իբր ԱԱԾ -ին հանձնարարված է Փաշինայանին սպանել նրա փախուստի էմիտացիայով:
> Այդ լուրերը խիստ մտահոգիչ են, քանզի խոսում են նրա սպանության կանխորոշված լինելու մասին:  Չի բացառվում, որ նույնիսկ արդեն...:
> Հերթական հայի թափված արյունը պետք է առիթ դառնա քաղաքական «սյըրֆինգ»ի՝, ժողովրդի հերթական ալեկոծության վրա:
> Համայն հայությանը խնդրում եմ ապավինել սառը դատողությանը, և չարդարացնել ակնկալվածը:
> ՍՍ-ի մասին Փաշինյանը իր իմացածը վաղուց է բարձրաձայնել ամբիոններից, այնպես որ առաջինը առավել  դիմակազերծ լինելու մտավախություն չպետք է ունենա:
> Սակայն ՆՓ-ի ձերբակալությունն ու հարցաքննությունը կարող է մտահոգիչ լինել մյուս կողմի համար, քանզի մյուս կողմը լավ գիտե նրա հոգեբանական դիմագիծը: Այն է, որ նա չունի «սիցիլիացու» հատկանիշներ, և կարող է շատ  բան խոստովանել:
> Մի խոսքով, ըստ իս, կրկնվելու է Հրանտ Դինքի սցենարը:
> Սակայն ուզում եմ նշել նաև, որ ՆՓ-ի սպանության ծրագրող չեմ համարում Լևոնին: Նրա դերը միայն լուռ համաձայնությունն է, այլընտրանք չունենալու պատճառով:
> ...


ՍՍ-ն չգիտեմ, բայց կարող ա Լևնը, կամ հենց Նիկոլը ինքն իրան սպանի ու մի գրություն թողնի-- Իմ սպանության մեջ մեղադրել ՍՍ-ին: :LOL: 
Իսկ եթե ավելի լուրջ խոսենք, ոչ թե ՍՍ-ին բացահայտելու համար կարան սպանեն, այլ իր թաքստոցից մարկանց իր նյութերով ու հոդվածներով (հիմնականում ստահոդ) անընդհատ հրահրելու ու լարված պահելու համար : Ու նման քայլերով մեծ վտանգի առաջ է կանգնեցնում բոլորիս, Լևոնական, Սերժական .... Առանց այդ էլ ժողովրդին 100 մասի են բաժանել, հորը տղու դեմ են հանել, հարևանը հարևանի .... : Ցավոք պատմությունը կրկնվում ա ու աստված տա մի քիչ այլ ձևով, թե չէ էլի մի 400 տարով կկործնենք պետականությունը: :Sad:

----------


## Լ.յ.ո.վ.

> Ապե դե օրինակ սերժի կողքը ում էլ դնես, մեջքին հրեշտակի թևեր կաճի:


Ճիշտ ես ասում, բայց դե Օսկանայանի մասին  դժվարա ասել թալանումա, մարդա սպանում, խաբումա և այլն: Մենակ իրա անկեղծության համար, ես իրան հարգում եմ: Կան չէ տենց մարդիկ, որ չեն կարում խաբեն:  :Wink: 



> ՍՍ-ն չգիտեմ, բայց կարող ա Լևնը, կամ հենց Նիկոլը ինքն իրան սպանի ու մի գրություն թողնի-- Իմ սպանության մեջ մեղադրել ՍՍ-ին:


 :LOL:  Բայց դու լավ կամեդիա կինոներ կնկարես լոլ, բացելա  :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## Uxaki mard

> Ճիշտ ես ասում, բայց դե Օսկանայանի մասին  դժվարա ասել թալանումա, մարդա սպանում, խաբումա և այլն: Մենակ իրա անկեղծության համար, ես իրան հարգում եմ: Կան չէ տենց մարդիկ, որ չեն կարում խաբեն:


Գործի բերումով Օսկանյանի հետ շփվել եմ, լրիվ համաձայն եմ քո հետ :
Իսկ այ Նիկոլը, ցույցերի ժամանակ գոռում էր -- Եթե Օսկանյանը ծնկաչոք գա եստեղ ներողություն խնդրի, միգուցե ներենք 10 տարվա մեղքերը: 
Ես ըտենց էլ չհասկացա, որ մեղքերը  :Think:

----------


## salatik

Օսկանյանն էլ, Սերժն էլ, Ռոբերտն էլ սուրբ են Ձեր ասելով, փշաքաղվեցի, որ կարդացի մեկնաբանությունները: 
100 % համոզված եմ , եթե կշեռքի մի նժարի վրա լինի Ղարաբաղի հարցը, իսկ մյուսի վրա իրանց իշխանությունը, հաստատ 2-րդն են ընտրելու: Սրանց համար Հայաստանի վարկանիշը գոյություն չունի: Գիտեն թե, որ աշխարհը երես թեքի մեզանից մի Ռուսաստանով ապրելու ենք: Սրանք Եվրոպայից էլ հետ կկանգնեն, մենակ թե մնան իրանց գահին ու Ռուսաստանի ճորտի կարգավիճակով ապրեն:
Խայտառակ վիճակում ենք հայտնվել, դրել եք Նիկոլը սենցա նենցա: Ինչա արել Նիկոլը? Ասելա էն , ինչ ապացուցեցին հենց իրանք: Միշտ էլ ճիշտ խոսացողին խփում են, ոչ թե ինքնա կախվում հաստատ իմացեք: Պայքարող մարդը ինքնասպանություն չի գործում, տենց հույսեր չփայփայեք:
Իսկ պարոն Սերժիկը իր օլիգարխների հետ կշարունակեն ուտել մեզ, եթե դրանց դեմը չառնեն: Եթե մարդ կա, որ կհավատա Սերժի կողմից որևէ փոփոխության, ես կասեմ , որ մի մարդ որ ընտրվելա հիմնականում նույն օլիգարխների "թուլեքի" միջոցով, ոնց կկարողանա անտեսել? Մի բան էլ պետքա կեր տա դրանց լավ ծառայության համար:

----------


## Fobus

> Ինչա արել Նիկոլը? Ասելա էն , ինչ ապացուցեցին հենց իրանք: Միշտ էլ ճիշտ խոսացողին խփում են, ոչ թե ինքնա կախվում հաստատ իմացեք: Պայքարող մարդը ինքնասպանություն չի գործում, տենց հույսեր չփայփայեք:



Նիկոլը փառաբանել է Աշոտ բլեյանին օրինակ, հակաազգային կոչեր է արել… ու շատ նման բաներ
--
Միգուցե պայքարողը չգործի, բայց հիվանդը կարող է, ես նրան հիվանդ եմ համարում

----------


## Լ.յ.ո.վ.

> Օսկանյանն էլ, Սերժն էլ, Ռոբերտն էլ սուրբ են Ձեր ասելով, փշաքաղվեցի, որ կարդացի մեկնաբանությունները: 
> 100 % համոզված եմ , եթե կշեռքի մի նժարի վրա լինի Ղարաբաղի հարցը, իսկ մյուսի վրա իրանց իշխանությունը, հաստատ 2-րդն են ընտրելու: Սրանց համար Հայաստանի վարկանիշը գոյություն չունի: Գիտեն թե, որ աշխարհը երես թեքի մեզանից մի Ռուսաստանով ապրելու ենք: Սրանք Եվրոպայից էլ հետ կկանգնեն, մենակ թե մնան իրանց գահին ու Ռուսաստանի ճորտի կարգավիճակով ապրեն:
> Խայտառակ վիճակում ենք հայտնվել, դրել եք Նիկոլը սենցա նենցա: Ինչա արել Նիկոլը? Ասելա էն , ինչ ապացուցեցին հենց իրանք: Միշտ էլ ճիշտ խոսացողին խփում են, ոչ թե ինքնա կախվում հաստատ իմացեք: Պայքարող մարդը ինքնասպանություն չի գործում, տենց հույսեր չփայփայեք:
> Իսկ պարոն Սերժիկը իր օլիգարխների հետ կշարունակեն ուտել մեզ, եթե դրանց դեմը չառնեն: Եթե մարդ կա, որ կհավատա Սերժի կողմից որևէ փոփոխության, ես կասեմ , որ մի մարդ որ ընտրվելա հիմնականում նույն օլիգարխների "թուլեքի" միջոցով, ոնց կկարողանա անտեսել? Մի բան էլ պետքա կեր տա դրանց լավ ծառայության համար:


Սերժի ու Ռոբոտի մասին ասվածների հետ համաձայն եմ: Բայց չեմ հավատում, որ Օսկանյանը նման անձնավորություն է: Սուրբ չի, բայց պետք չի մարդուն մեղադրել անտեղի տեղը:  :Smile:  Լավ կլիներ մարդուն դատեինք իր "արածների" համար:  :Wink:

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Սերժի ու Ռոբոտի մասին ասվածների հետ համաձայն եմ: Բայց չեմ հավատում, որ Օսկանյանը նման անձնավորություն է: Սուրբ չի, բայց պետք չի մարդուն մեղադրել անտեղի տեղը:  Լավ կլիներ մարդուն դատեինք իր "արածների" համար:


"Արածներից" հիշեցի, որ մի քանի օր առաջ, երբ թուրքիան Երվախորհրդում բոլորին լարում էր Հայաստանի ու Ցեղասպասության հարցի դեմ, Օսկանյանը Հ1-ով խորհում էր թե ինչ ծանր վիճակում է այդ պահին պրն Քոչարյանը:
Վերջերս այնպիսի տպավորություն է ստեղծվել թե Քոչարյանն անձնական օգտագործան մամուլի խոսնակ է պահում հանձինս Օսկանյանի:

----------


## Kuk

> Նիկոլը փառաբանել է Աշոտ բլեյանին օրինակ, հակաազգային կոչեր է արել… ու շատ նման բաներ


Հակաազգային կոչից ե՞ք խոսում: սերժն ու քոչարյանն էլ հակաազգային հրամաններ են տալիս՝ ջարդել, սպանել ժողովրդին:
Կոչը չես համեմատի հրամանի հետ. Տվյալ դեպքում կոչը կարա մնա օդում կախված, իսկ հրամանը՝ ոչ: Եվ եթե ճիշտ նկատեցի, քո ասած «հակաազգային կոչը» դա զինվորներին՝ չծառայելու կոչն է, եթե այո, ուրեմն պետք է նախ մտածել, թե ինչու և ինչից հետո է արվել այդ կոչը: Դա արվել է այն հակաազգային հրաման տալուց հետո և ուղղված է եղել այդ հրամանի դեմ: Այդ պատճառով այդ կոչը չի կարելի որակել հակաազգային:
   Եթե խոսքդ իմ նշած կոչին չէր վերաբերում, խնդրեմ՝ ներկայացրու քո նկատած հակաազգային կոչը, փորձենք քննարկել:

----------


## Overdose

Ժողովուրդ, ասում են Լևոնականները պիտի Հս. պողոտայում շարքով կանգնած շաուրմա ուտեն, խնդան ու ասեն- մենք հակաօրինական շաուրմա ենք ուտում :LOL: 
Էդ պայքարի թազա ձև ա? Էդ գաղափարի հեղինակը հաստատ Լևոնը կլինի: Տենց ցնդած բան մենակ ինքը կմտածեր :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## Kuk

«Ասում են» խեղճ սերժականները վախենում են Հյուսիսային Պողոտայով զբոսնեն, որովհետև կարողա «իրավապահները» մտածեն եկել են շաուրմա ուտելու ու ձերբակալեն :Jpit:

----------


## Brigada

> «Ասում են» խեղճ սերժականները վախենում են Հյուսիսային Պողոտայով զբոսնեն, որովհետև կարողա «իրավապահները» մտածեն եկել են շաուրմա ուտելու ու ձերբակալեն


թող իրանքել պոնչիկ ուտելով անցնեն որ տարբերվեն :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## Մտահոգ

> Գործի բերումով Օսկանյանի հետ շփվել եմ, լրիվ համաձայն եմ քո հետ :
> Իսկ այ Նիկոլը, ցույցերի ժամանակ գոռում էր -- Եթե Օսկանյանը ծնկաչոք գա եստեղ ներողություն խնդրի, միգուցե ներենք 10 տարվա մեղքերը: 
> Ես ըտենց էլ չհասկացա, որ մեղքերը


Վ. Օսկանյանի մեղքերը ու անդառնալի վնասները որոնք նա հասցրել է ՀՀ-ը որպես ՀՀ արտգործնախարար, նա կադրային դիվանագետ ՉԵ, ավարտել է պօլիտեխնիկը, շարունակել է ուսումը Բոստոնում նույնպես տեխնիկական թեքումով, Հարվարդի համալսարանում չի սովորել այլ որպես ազատ ուսանող "received a Master’s degree in Government Studies from Harvard University" 1986 հետո 1988 "He received an M.A. in Law and Diplomacy from Fletcher" ուշադիր նա մինչեվ 1992 թթ չի ունեցել բաձարձակ դիվանագիտական փորձառություն, 1992թթ սկսել է աշխատել ՀՀ ԱԳՆ-ում, 6 տարի անց դարձել է ՀՀ ԱԳ նախարար, 6 տարվա աշխատանքային ստաժով ոչ կադրային դիվանագետը հայաստանյան իրողություններին անծանոթ մեկը դառնում է ՀՀ արտաքին քաղաքականությունը իրականացնողը այդ  դժվարին ու պատասխանատու ժամանակ, իրականում պատճառը ոչ թե նրա առավելություններն էին որպես դիվանագետ այլ ՎՕ-ն ուղղակի մեծ հաջողությամբ գրանդներ էր "կպցնում" ընդամենը, այս 10 տարվա ընթացքում ՀՀ արտաքին քաղաքականությունը կրում է պարտություն պարտության հետեվից, օրինականեր--ամենաթարմը վերջին ՄԱԿ-ի բանաձեվը որին կողմ քվեարկեցին մեր 4 հարեվաններից 3-ը իսկ Իրանը ՉԻ մասնակցել, ոչ թե ձեռնպահ այլ չի մասնակցել, վերջին 10 տարում հայաստանին գցում են քացու տակ տարբեր միջազգային կազմակերպություններում, օրինակ իսլամական կոնֆերանսի երկրները ամեն գագաթաժողովին հայաստանին համարում են օկուպանտ, մենք իմանում ենք հայաստանում՞ ոչ չգիտենք, կասես իսլամական են դրա համար, այո, իսկ ինչի ՀՀ դիվանագետները չեն աշխատում այս ուղղությամբ, իսկ արաբական լիգայի երկրները՞ էլի Հայաստանը քխխ ա ամեն գագաթաժողովին, բա մեզ ասում ու ցուցադրում եք Հ1, հ2 ու ելի ալիքներով թե մենք ինչ լավ ախպերներ ենք Լիբանանի, սիրիայի, ԱՄԷ-ի եվ այլ արաբական երկրների հետ, բա էդ ոնց՞ եղավ, Հայաստանը դուրս մնաց տարածքաշրջանի ԲՈԼՈՐ միջազգային ծրագրերից, բա ինչի համար է դիվանագիտությունը, մի խոսքով տոտալ ձախողում հիմա վարդանչիկի պռապուսկատները, ասեմ որ ամեն մարդ սխալական է բայց այս մակարդալի դիվանագետը ուղղակի իրավունք չունի նման սխալներ անելու--- "Տարիներ առաջ երբ Վարդան Օսկանյանը, փարիզում օգտագործեց “Օկուպացված” բառը փոխանակ “ազատագրված” ի մեծ վրդովմունք առաջացրեց Հայաստանում և Սփյուրքում: Այն ժամանակ ԱԳՆը փորձեց արդարանալ ասելով որ ինք նկատի չունէր բառի “գրավյալ” իմաստը այլ ինքնաթիռի մեջի պէտքարանի դռան վրա գրված “զբաղած” իմաստը…խե~ղճ Վարդանիկ:" մյուս հիմարությունը խոսքերի հեղինակը պատկերացրեք մեր երկրի ԱԳ նախարարն է "“կան միաջզգային հարաբերություններում իսկապէս դեպքեր, երբ մի ողջ ժողովուրդ ինքնորոշվել է, և որոշել է մնալ մի այլ երկրի կազմում: Քվեբեկի օրինակը լավագույնն է: Ոչ ոք չի կառող ասել, որ Քվեբեկի ժողովուրդը չի ինքնորոշվել: ինքնորոշվել է, քվեարկել են և 50 տոկոս պլյուս որոշել են մնալ Կանադայի կազմում: Այնպէս որ, ցանկությունների տեսանկյունից ես հասկանում եմ ադրբեջանցիներին: Եվ ինչու ոչ, ադրբեջանցիք փայլուն հնարավորություն ունեն, երբ որ պայմանագիրը կստորագրվի, նորմալ պայմաններ լինեն, եվ ժողովուրդները հաղորդակցվեն, եթէ իսկապէս իրենք ապահովեն, որ նավթային գումարները ճիշտ տեղում ծախսեն, որ երկիրը բարգավաճի, ինչու ոչ, երբ գա ռեֆերենդումի պահը, ԼՂ ժողովուրդը լավ ընտրություն կունենա:”
Այո, Քվեբեկը հանրաքվեյով որոշեց մնալ Կանադայի կազմում : Ուզում ենք մեջ բերել ³é ³ÛժÙ մի փաստարկ, որ եթե Վարդան Օսկանյանը չի իմանում, վատ է արտաքին գործոց նախարարի համար, իսկ եթե գիտի և գիտակցաբար մոլորեցնում է հասարակությանը, մեղմ ասած անբարոյականություն է.
Ֆրանսերենը Կանադայի երկու պետական լեզուներից մեկն է: ØÇ խորհուրդ տանք Վարդան Օսկանյանին. երբ հաջորդ անգամ հանդիպի իր ազերի գործընկերոջ հետ , թող նրանք քննարկեն հայերեն լեզուն Ադրբեջանի մեջ պետական լեզու դարձնելու հարցը, տեսնենք ինչպէս կստացվի: ----երբ մարտի 1-ին Հայստանին մասին բանաձեվ էր ընդունվում ՄԱԿ-ում ի պաշտոնե այն մարդը որը պիտի անձամբ ներկա լիներ այնտեղ, այդ մարդը Հ1-ով կատարում էր ՌՔ-ի մամլո խոսնակի պաշտոնը ու բավականին անհաջող կերպով, լավ մարդ, բարի անձնավորքւթյուն լինելը դեռ չի նշանակում որ այս մարդը մարող է լինել ՀՀ ԱԳ նախարար, ՈՉ չի կարող, ոչ սա ձախողում է, իսկապես դրա համար նա պիտի ներողություն խնդրի հայ ազգից ոչ Փաշինյանից այլ մեզանից մեր զավակների ապագան, մեր հայրենիքի ապագան ավելի ԼԱՎ-ը դարձնելու գործնթացը խեղելու համար, նույնիսկ քեզանից ուղղակի մարդ քանի որ անկախ մեր հայացքներից մենք բոլորս ապրելու ենք այս երկրում որի հերը արդեն անիծել են Վ օսկանյանը ու նրա գործընկերները, երբ  կադրային դիվանագետների ջարդ է սկսվել ԱԳՆ-ում, դեսպաններ ու մասնագետների կոտորած քաղաքական հայացքների համար, դա աղետ է բերելու, գիտես ինչի քանի որ դիվանագետ, մանավանդ լավ դիվանագետ դարնում են տարիների անխոնջ աշխատանքով, ու հավատա նրանց գոնե մի 3-4 տարում չեն կարող համարժեք փոխարինողներ գտնել, ուրեմն՞ ուրեմն էլի մի քանի տարի պարտություններ միջազգային ատյաններում, միայն Աստված տա որ սրանց հասցրած վնասը չանցնի արդեն անվերականգնելիի սահմանը

----------


## Uxaki mard

> երբ  կադրային դիվանագետների ջարդ է սկսվել ԱԳՆ-ում, դեսպաններ ու մասնագետների կոտորած քաղաքական հայացքների համար, դա աղետ է բերելու, գիտես ինչի քանի որ դիվանագետ, մանավանդ լավ դիվանագետ դարնում են տարիների անխոնջ աշխատանքով, ու հավատա նրանց գոնե մի 3-4 տարում չեն կարող համարժեք փոխարինողներ գտնել, ուրեմն՞ ուրեմն էլի մի քանի տարի պարտություններ միջազգային ատյաններում, միայն Աստված տա որ սրանց հասցրած վնասը չանցնի արդեն անվերականգնելիի սահմանը


Երկար գրելու ուղակի հավես չունեմ, սկսեմ վերջից:
"Դիվանագետների ջարդից" տուժածներից մեկի հետ համագորշակծում ենք արդեն 3 տարի: Բավականին կիրթ ու բանիմաց անձնավորություն է, անկեղծ ասած: Մեր ղեկավարի խնդրանքուվ , նա մեկ ամսից նշանակվելու էր X-երկրում հյուպատոս, որի համար անչափ ուրախ էր: Բայց Հայտնվեց ԼՏՊ... շարունակությունը պարզ է: Նրան մենք հրավիրել ենք մեզ մոտ աշխատանքի, որից նա նույպես հրաժարվեց: Շատ չերկարացնեմ, նա անկեղծ մեզ խոստովանեց, որ ԼՏՊ-ի հետ ազգակցական կապեր ունի և ընտրություններից առաջ նրան  ԼՏՊ խոստացել էր փոխնախարարի պաշտոն, և նա գերադասել էր դա մանացած առաջարկներից: 
PS 
Կներեք որառանց անուների եմ գրում և չեմ նշում կոնկրետ վայրը որտեղ աշխատում եմ, միայն ակնարկեմ, որ օտարերկրիա կազմակերպություն ենք և շփվում ենք ԱԳՆ-ի հետ: Չեմ ուզում անրադարնալ մյուս "Դիվանագիտական Ջարդի ենթարկվածներին" չնայած բոլորին  էլ քիչ թե շատ ճանաչում եմ: Ու խնդրանք, զգացմունքաողող  լուրերդ տարածելուց մեկ-մեկ էլ ճշտիր ինֆորմացիայիտ աղբյուրը

----------


## Նորմարդ

> Երկար գրելու ուղակի հավես չունեմ, սկսեմ վերջից:
> "Դիվանագետների ջարդից" տուժածներից մեկի հետ համագորշակծում ենք արդեն 3 տարի: Բավականին կիրթ ու բանիմաց անձնավորություն է, անկեղծ ասած: Մեր ղեկավարի խնդրանքուվ , նա մեկ ամսից նշանակվելու էր X-երկրում հյուպատոս, որի համար անչափ ուրախ էր: Բայց Հայտնվեց ԼՏՊ... շարունակությունը պարզ է: Նրան մենք հրավիրել ենք մեզ մոտ աշխատանքի, որից նա նույպես հրաժարվեց: Շատ չերկարացնեմ, նա անկեղծ մեզ խոստովանեց, որ ԼՏՊ-ի հետ ազգակցական կապեր ունի և ընտրություններից առաջ նրան  ԼՏՊ խոստացել էր փոխնախարարի պաշտոն, և նա գերադասել էր դա մանացած առաջարկներից: 
> PS 
> Կներեք որառանց անուների եմ գրում և չեմ նշում կոնկրետ վայրը որտեղ աշխատում եմ, միայն ակնարկեմ, որ օտարերկրիա կազմակերպություն ենք և շփվում ենք ԱԳՆ-ի հետ: Չեմ ուզում անրադարնալ մյուս "Դիվանագիտական Ջարդի ենթարկվածներին" չնայած բոլորին  էլ քիչ թե շատ ճանաչում եմ: Ու խնդրանք, զգացմունքաողող  լուրերդ տարածելուց մեկ-մեկ էլ ճշտիր ինֆորմացիայիտ աղբյուրը


Կներես քո բերված ինֆորմացիան ևս ճշտելու կաիրք է զգում և քանի որ այդ հնարավորթունից ուղղակի զրկում ես մեզ  :Smile: 
Հետևաբար մնում է միայն ավելացնել ասելուց ասեք միայն փաստեր կամ լռեք  :Smile: 
Կոչս վերաբերվում է բոլորին  :Smile:

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Կներեք որառանց անուների եմ գրում և չեմ նշում կոնկրետ վայրը որտեղ աշխատում եմ, միայն ակնարկեմ, որ օտարերկրիա կազմակերպություն ենք և շփվում ենք ԱԳՆ-ի հետ: Չեմ ուզում անրադարնալ մյուս "Դիվանագիտական Ջարդի ենթարկվածներին" չնայած բոլորին  էլ քիչ թե շատ ճանաչում եմ: Ու խնդրանք, զգացմունքաողող  լուրերդ տարածելուց մեկ-մեկ էլ ճշտիր ինֆորմացիայիտ աղբյուրը


Աշխատում եմ մի տեղ` չեմ ասի որտեղ, ճանաչում եմ լիքը մարդկանց ` չեմ ասի ում: Փաստեր ունեմ` չեմ ներկայացնի:

Շատ համոզիչ է  :Smile:

----------


## Norton

> Երկար գրելու ուղակի հավես չունեմ, սկսեմ վերջից:
> "Դիվանագետների ջարդից" տուժածներից մեկի հետ համագորշակծում ենք արդեն 3 տարի: Բավականին կիրթ ու բանիմաց անձնավորություն է, անկեղծ ասած: Մեր ղեկավարի խնդրանքուվ , նա մեկ ամսից նշանակվելու էր X-երկրում հյուպատոս, որի


Ասեմ,որ ոչ մի իրեն հարգող դիվանագետ չէր գա ու երկար բարակ գաղտնի նյութեր պատմի ,կամ խի ա ազատվել,որ ինչ-որ մեկն էլ մտնի էդ լուրը ֆորումներում տարածի,իսկ եթե իսկապես միջազգային կազմակերպությունում ես աշխատում ասեմ,որ էդ կազմակերպությունները հյուպտոս նշանակելու իրավունք չուեն,կարան նշանակեն ներկայացուցիչ ընդամնեը…

----------


## Uxaki mard

> Ասեմ,որ ոչ մի իրեն հարգող դիվանագետ չէր գա ու երկար բարակ գաղտնի նյութեր պատմի ,կամ խի ա ազատվել,որ ինչ-որ մեկն էլ մտնի էդ լուրը ֆորումներում տարածի,իսկ եթե իսկապես միջազգային կազմակերպությունում ես աշխատում ասեմ,որ էդ կազմակերպությունները հյուպտոս նշանակելու իրավունք չուեն,կարան նշանակեն ներկայացուցիչ ընդամնեը…


Կազմակերպությունը- դեսպանատուն է կոչվում  ու նյութը ուշադիր կարդա: Գրված ա պարզ, մեր խնդրանքով .... Իսկ նշանակողը մեր ԱԳՆ-ն ա, իսկ ԱԳՆ-ն նշանակում ա դեսպանին, հյուպատոսներին .... :

Ավելացվել է 3 րոպե անց



> Աշխատում եմ մի տեղ` չեմ ասի որտեղ, ճանաչում եմ լիքը մարդկանց ` չեմ ասի ում: Փաստեր ունեմ` չեմ ներկայացնի:
> 
> Շատ համոզիչ է


Հա ինչ խոսք, քեզ ավելի հետաքրքիր կլիներ որ կարդաիր .
- Ես Պողոս պողոսյանս, ծնված 1999 թ, աշխատում եմ ....... ունեմ 5 երեխա, ապրում եմ Վրացական 12 , հեռախոս 12 12 12   :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Երկար գրելու ուղակի հավես չունեմ, սկսեմ վերջից:
> "Դիվանագետների ջարդից" տուժածներից մեկի հետ համագորշակծում ենք արդեն 3 տարի: Բավականին կիրթ ու բանիմաց անձնավորություն է, անկեղծ ասած: Մեր ղեկավարի խնդրանքուվ , նա մեկ ամսից նշանակվելու էր X-երկրում հյուպատոս, որի համար անչափ ուրախ էր: Բայց Հայտնվեց ԼՏՊ... շարունակությունը պարզ է: Նրան մենք հրավիրել ենք մեզ մոտ աշխատանքի, որից նա նույպես հրաժարվեց: Շատ չերկարացնեմ, նա անկեղծ մեզ խոստովանեց, որ ԼՏՊ-ի հետ ազգակցական կապեր ունի և ընտրություններից առաջ նրան  ԼՏՊ խոստացել էր փոխնախարարի պաշտոն, և նա գերադասել էր դա մանացած առաջարկներից: 
> PS 
> Կներեք որառանց անուների եմ գրում և չեմ նշում կոնկրետ վայրը որտեղ աշխատում եմ, միայն ակնարկեմ, որ օտարերկրիա կազմակերպություն ենք և շփվում ենք ԱԳՆ-ի հետ: Չեմ ուզում անրադարնալ մյուս "Դիվանագիտական Ջարդի ենթարկվածներին" չնայած բոլորին  էլ քիչ թե շատ ճանաչում եմ: Ու խնդրանք, զգացմունքաողող  լուրերդ տարածելուց մեկ-մեկ էլ ճշտիր ինֆորմացիայիտ աղբյուրը


Բա հլը գրի, թե ՍՍ-ն ինչ ա խոստացել իրա կողմը անցնողներին: Սա մեկ: Եվ երկրորդ` անգամ արթուր բաղդասարյանը խոստովանեց, որ Լևոնը իրեն ասել է, որ ինքը ոչինչ չի խոստանում, պաշտոն չի բաժանում: Իսկ ազգականի պահով ասեմ, որ ազգականը ինքը կարա վստահ լինի, որ ինքը ստանալու  է ինչ-որ պաշտոն, կարող ա սուտ էլ ա խոսացել: Կարող ա, կարող ա, կարող ա...փաստերը թաքցնում ես, ուստի ինֆորմացիադ գին չունի :Wink:

----------


## Մտահոգ

> Երկար գրելու ուղակի հավես չունեմ, սկսեմ վերջից:
> "Դիվանագետների ջարդից" տուժածներից մեկի հետ համագորշակծում ենք արդեն 3 տարի: Բավականին կիրթ ու բանիմաց անձնավորություն է, անկեղծ ասած: Մեր ղեկավարի խնդրանքուվ , նա մեկ ամսից նշանակվելու էր X-երկրում հյուպատոս, որի համար անչափ ուրախ էր: Բայց Հայտնվեց ԼՏՊ... շարունակությունը պարզ է: Նրան մենք հրավիրել ենք մեզ մոտ աշխատանքի, որից նա նույպես հրաժարվեց: Շատ չերկարացնեմ, նա անկեղծ մեզ խոստովանեց, որ ԼՏՊ-ի հետ ազգակցական կապեր ունի և ընտրություններից առաջ նրան  ԼՏՊ խոստացել էր փոխնախարարի պաշտոն, և նա գերադասել էր դա մանացած առաջարկներից: 
> PS 
> Կներեք որառանց անուների եմ գրում և չեմ նշում կոնկրետ վայրը որտեղ աշխատում եմ, միայն ակնարկեմ, որ օտարերկրիա կազմակերպություն ենք և շփվում ենք ԱԳՆ-ի հետ: Չեմ ուզում անրադարնալ մյուս "Դիվանագիտական Ջարդի ենթարկվածներին" չնայած բոլորին  էլ քիչ թե շատ ճանաչում եմ: Ու խնդրանք, զգացմունքաողող  լուրերդ տարածելուց մեկ-մեկ էլ ճշտիր ինֆորմացիայիտ աղբյուրը



ուղղակի մարդ ջան, մի քիչ հարգի էլի գրածներիդ պոտենցիալ կարդացողներին, մտածի որ մենք էլ քո չափ ինֆորմացված չենք, բայց դե կներես մարդ ենք չե, էս երկրում ենք ապրում, կարողա մի քիչ էլ մենք հասկանանք որ օտարերկրյա ոչ մի դիվանագիտական ներկայացութչոիթյան զեկավար իրեն իրեն իրավունք չի վերապահի խնդրելու տվյալ երկրի ԱԳ նախարարին ինչ որ մեկին իր երկրում հյուպատոս նշանակելու համար, կոռեկտ չէ ու ընդունված պրակտիկա չէ միջպետական հարաբերություններում, իսկ եթե նույնիսկ դա եղել է կոնկրետ դու եթե իհարկե ղեկավարը դու չես հաստատ չեիր իմանա,  հետո ԼՏՊ-ի ազգականը Սեմերջյանն է, քրոջ տղան, որ ինքը անկեղծ ՁԵԶ չեր խոստովանի որ քեռին իրան լավ գործ ա տալու, դա ցանկացածի համար պարզ է, որ նույնիսկ առանց լավ գործի խոստման նա չեր կարող շարունակել աշխատել այդ համակարգում դա էլ է պարզ, իսկ ինչ կասես մյուսների մասին Վահան Տեր-Ղեվոնդյանը ինչ բարեկամ է՞, Ռուբեն Շուգարյանը երեվի տատու հարեվանի քրոջ խնամու թոռի կուրսեցին ա եղել՞, Վովա Կարապետյանին էլ կարաս շահախնդիր ու բարեկամ հանես՞, ամոթ ա ամոթ վերջապես հավատացեք կամ հասկացեք որ ոչ բոլորի համար է իրենց պաշտոնիկները թանկ բարոյական սկզբունքներից, վերջապես առանց մաղձի ընդունեք նրանց ովքեր չեն վաճառվում, ովքեր հանուն գաղափարի նույնիսկ կարող են հրաժարվել տաքուկ աթոռներից,գիտեմ ոմանց համար դժվար է շրջապատում տեսնել բարոյական, հանուն պաշտոնի չվաճառվողների, նման մարդկանց գոյությունը իրենց մեկ անգամ եվս  ցավ է պատճառում, բայց ինչ արած դրա համար նրանք մեղավոր չեն, հերիք է վարկաբեկեք բարոյական արժեք կրողներին, հերիք է նրանց արածները գնահատեք ձեր արժեքային համակարգով, ընդունեք վերջապես(ինչքան էլ ցավալի լինի ձեր համար) որ այո կան մարդիկ ՈՐՈՆՑ ՀԱՄԱՐ ԱՌԱՋՆԱՅԻՆԸ ՄԻ ԱՄԱՆ ԼԱՓԸ ՉԷ, հաշտվեք այդ մտքի հետ ի վերջո ամեն մեկը պարտավոր չէ հանուն ֆիզիկական բարօրության վաճառքի հանել իր հոգին, ԱՅՈ ԿԱՆ ՉՎԱՃԱՌՎՈՂՆԵՐ ու գոնէ նրանց հանգիստ թողեք, դու ճանաչում ես Վովա Կարապետյանին՞ եթե այո ապա ինչպես կարող ես նրան համարել շահի համար հրաժարական ներկայացնող մարդ, ուրեմն քո հետ վիճաբանելու ցանկություն չունեմ, դու ըստ գրառումներիդ ուղղակի պատվեր ես կատարում ու անում ես դա բավականին ՎԱՏ

----------


## salatik

> Սերժի ու Ռոբոտի մասին ասվածների հետ համաձայն եմ: Բայց չեմ հավատում, որ Օսկանյանը նման անձնավորություն է: Սուրբ չի, բայց պետք չի մարդուն մեղադրել անտեղի տեղը:  Լավ կլիներ մարդուն դատեինք իր "արածների" համար:


Լյով ջան, որ շատ հեռու չգնանք, մենակ կարող ես հիշել էն դիվանագետների գործից ազատելը, ովքեր միայն ասել էին, որ ընտրությունները սխալ են ընթացել, բռնություններով ու ահաբեկմամբ: Հենց միայն այս դեպքը մարդու իրավունքների մեծ խախտում է: Ուրմեն եթե մարդ աշխատումա որևէ մի համակարգում, սեփական կարծիք իրավունք չունի ունենա.. "Շեֆը ոնց ասի"
Իսկ ընդհանուր առմամբ, մեր արտաքին քաղաքականությունը շատ թույլա, այսինքն որնա ուժեղ, որ դրանից էլ մի բան պահանջենք:

Ավելացվել է 7 րոպե անց



> Նիկոլը փառաբանել է Աշոտ բլեյանին օրինակ, հակաազգային կոչեր է արել… ու շատ նման բաներ
> --
> Միգուցե պայքարողը չգործի, բայց հիվանդը կարող է, ես նրան հիվանդ եմ համարում


Քո կարծիքը ես հարգում եմ, բայց իմն էլ եմ ուզում ասել:
Աշոտ Բլեյանի մասին չգիտեմ դու ինչ գաղտնի ինֆորմացիա ունես, բայց ես անձամբ գիտեմ, որ իրան դատող դատավորը մի քանի անգամ հիվանդանոց պարկեց (սրտի հետ կապված) դատավարության ընթացքում, քանի, որ վերևից ստիպում էին գործ սարքի, իսկ ինքը չէր կարողանում լուրջ բաներ գտներ....
Հակաազգային կոչերն էլ կոդավորված են եղել, մոռացար ասես :

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Հա ինչ խոսք, քեզ ավելի հետաքրքիր կլիներ որ կարդաիր .
> - Ես Պողոս պողոսյանս, ծնված 1999 թ, աշխատում եմ ....... ունեմ 5 երեխա, ապրում եմ Վրացական 12 , հեռախոս 12 12 12


Եթե այդ տեղեկությունները վերաբերեին անձամբ ձեզ` մեկ "ղ"-ով ուղղակի մարդ, հավատացեք` ես հետաքրքրվողներից վերջինը կլինեի  :Smile:  Մի տեսակ չեք հետաքրքրում, ինչ անեմ.. :Boredom:  :Pardon:

----------


## Kuk

> Իսկ ընդհանուր առմամբ, մեր արտաքին քաղաքականությունը շատ թույլա, այսինքն որնա ուժեղ, որ դրանից էլ մի բան պահանջենք:


Բռնապետություննա ուժեղ :Sad:

----------


## Norton

> Բռնապետություննա ուժեղ


Չէ չեի ասի սրանք դաժե կարգին բռնապետ չեն կարա լնեն,արդեն հիստերիկ քայլեր են անում,մի անգամ էլ եմ ասել Հայաստանը ռեսուրսներ չունի բռնապետական լինելու համար,ենքան որ սրանք երկար դա չեն վայելի…

----------


## Kuk

> Չէ չեի ասի սրանք դաժե կարգին բռնապետ չեն կարա անեն,արդեն հիստերիկ քաըլեր են անում,մի անգամ էլ ասել Հայաստանը ռեսուրսներ չունի բռնապետական լինելու համար,ենքան որ սրանք երկար դա չեն վայելի…


Էս երկու օրա Օպերաի տարածքն են ասֆալթապատում, պատրաստվում են սուտ երդմանը:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Իսկ ընդհանուր առմամբ, մեր արտաքին քաղաքականությունը շատ թույլա, այսինքն որնա ուժեղ, որ դրանից էլ մի բան պահանջենք:


Հենց սա է մեր գերխնդիրը :Sad:  Մենք եթե ունենանք ամուր հիմքի վրա կանգնած պետություն, իսկ դրա մեջ ես հասկանում եմ հատկապես զարգացած տնտեսություն ունենալը /ոչ մենաշնորհային/, զարգացած մշակույթ ունենալը, հինը պահպանելը....միասնական երկիր ունենալը: Այսինքն` կարևորը ներսից առողջ լինենք, որպեսզի ամբողջ աշխարհում <<մեր թուրը աջ ու ձախ կտրի>>: Իմ համար օրինակ են հրեաները /սիոնիզմ/: Իրանք նույնիսկ պետություն չունեին, բայց բոլորին <<ենթարկում էին>> իրենց կամքին ու կապ չունի, թե ոնց:

----------


## Kuk

> Մենք եթե ունենանք ամուր հիմքի վրա կանգնած պետություն, իսկ դրա մեջ ես հասկանում եմ հատկապես զարգացած տնտեսություն ունենալը /ոչ մենաշնորհային


Ի՜, էս ի՞նչ ասեցիր, բա հաստավզերը ի՞նչ անեին:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Ի՜, էս ի՞նչ ասեցիր, բա հաստավզերը ի՞նչ անեին:


Բոդիբիլդինգով զբաղվեին :LOL:

----------


## Kuk

> Բոդիբիլդինգով զբաղվեին


Իրանք հեշտ ձևը գիտեն՝ պռոտեին են խմում:

----------


## Overdose

> Չէ չեի ասի սրանք դաժե կարգին բռնապետ չեն կարա լնեն,արդեն հիստերիկ քայլեր են անում,մի անգամ էլ եմ ասել Հայաստանը ռեսուրսներ չունի բռնապետական լինելու համար,ենքան որ սրանք երկար դա չեն վայելի…


Ինչ հիստերիկ քայլեր?? Մարդիկ կարգին խելոք ձևով Լևոնին, Գռզոյին ու մնացած բոլորին հավեսով ֆուկ արին, ու հանգիստ խղճով նստեցին նախագահի աթոռին: Ինչ վատ էր որ?? Ապրեն իրանք

----------


## Tig

Մեջբերեմ իմ ընկերներից երեքի խոսքերը` 
1. ժողովուրդը լիդեռի կարիգ ունի...
2. մենք ամեն մեկս տեղով լիդեռ ենք...
3. հենց դա է մեր ցավը…
Բոլորն էլ ճիշտ են, ու էս ամեն ինչը իրար միացնելով մի բան եմ ուզում ասեմ: էսօրվա դրությամբ մենք լիդեռ չունենք, քանի որ լևոնի շուրջ չի հավաքվի հասարակության մեծամասնությունը /և փառք Աստծուն դրա համար/, որից հետևումա, որ ես ընդվզումը անիմաստա ու իր նպատալին հաստատ չի հասնի: 
Ճիշտ է, մենք ամեն մեկս լիդեռ ենք, ու դա է մեր ցավը, քանի որ մենք դրսում ենք լիդեռ, մենք դրսում կարող ենք գաղափարական պայքարի շուրջ համախմբել մասսանիերի ու առաջնորդել, բայց հենց հայ հասատակությունում հավաքված լիդեռների բազմությունը վերածվում է ամբոխի, քանի որ ամեն մեկը անում է այն ինչ մտածում է, կամ` ինչ իրեն թվում է, որ մտածում է: Ու էս ամենի հետևանքով ծնվում է անկառավարելի ամբոխ… Կարծում եմ ժամանակն է, որ սովորենք տարբերակել գաղափարը ամպագորգոռ լոզունգներից, և իրոք գնալ գաղափարը մարմնավորողի հետևից, այլ ոչ թե փորփրենք մեր միտքը, որ այդ գաղափարը <ճոխացնենք> ու մեր կողմը քաշենք:

----------


## Overdose

Հա, ի դեպ, երեկ թատրոն էի գնացել: Ռաֆայել Քոթանջյանն էր խաղում: Կարճ ասեմ ներկայացումը ընտրությունների հետ էր կապված, ու Լևոնին էր ձեռ առնում
Դե, ձեզ տեսնենք, սկսեք Քոթանջյանին ցեխը կոխել:

----------


## Norton

> Ինչ հիստերիկ քայլեր?? Մարդիկ կարգին խելոք ձևով Լևոնին, Գռզոյին ու մնացած բոլորին հավեսով ֆուկ արին, ու հանգիստ խղճով նստեցին նախագահի աթոռին: Ինչ վատ էր որ?? Ապրեն իրանք


հիստերիկ քայլ,օրինակ ,որ արդեն երեխեքին են սկսել տանել բաժիններ,հեսա արդեն ծծկեր երեխեքին էլ կտանեն.եթե իրանք պրոբլեմ չունեն ոնց ասում էս բա ղի են իրանց համար զբոսնող քաղաքացիներից էլ վախում,իսկ քո ասած ֆուկ անելը,իրանք Լևոնին կամ Գրզոին ֆուկ չարին,իրանք փորձում են ֆուկ անեն Հայ ժողովրդին,առանց նրա կարծիքն հազշվի առնելու սեռժին նախգահ դնելով,բայց էդ իրանց չի հարողվի,եթե անգլերեն կարդալ գիտես կարդա ստորագրությանս միտքը,որ տվելա Մահաթմա Գանդին,նա եթե չգիտես եղելա ընդդիմությումև հաղթելա…

----------


## Overdose

Էէէհ, ասում ես Հայ ժողովրդին են ուզում ֆուկ անեն: Հո Լևոնը հայ ժողովուրդը չի? Ես օրինակ Լևոնի կողնից չեմ: Հետո էլ Գանդին հիմքեր ուներ տենց բան ասելու, Լևոնը չէ

----------


## Norton

> Էէէհ, ասում ես Հայ ժողովրդին են ուզում ֆուկ անեն: Հո Լևոնը հայ ժողովուրդը չի? Ես օրինակ Լևոնի կողնից չեմ: Հետո էլ Գանդին հիմքեր ուներ տենց բան ասելու, Լևոնը չէ


ԷԷԷ երևի չհասկացար,որ ես Լևոնի մասին չէի ասում ,փաստա հիմա Հայ ժողովուրդը սեռժին չի ուզում,ու շատերը նաև դրա համար գնացին Լևոնի հետևից…

----------


## Մտահոգ

> Դիմում եմ բոլոր պայքարողներին. . . . 
> 
> Այսօր  չնչինները  փորձում են կանգնեցնել մեր շարժումը  վախ սերմանելով պայքարողների մեջ, քանի որ իրենց մաշկի վրա են զգում վախի կործանարար ուժը,  մենք վախենալու իրավունք չունենք՝ եթե ետ կանգնենք կնշանակի , որ ամսի 1-ին մեր եղբայրների ու քույրերի արյունը իզու է թափվել, ուստի շարունակելու ենք պայքարը, շարունակելու ենք բոլոր հնարավոր ձևերով, շարունակելու ենք կրկնակի ուժով ու վճռականությամբ, մենք չենք ընկրկի ոչ մի ուժի առաջ, պետք լինի ամիսներով համբերատար  կսպասենք , բայց թող ոչ ոք չկասկածի որ գալու է օրը , ու հավաքվելու ենք, հավաքվելու ենք  որ ավարտենք սկսած գործը.............
> 
> ՈՒզում եմ հիշեցնել ձեզ ազգային հերոս Մովսես Գորգիսյանի խոսքերը՝
> 
> ԿԵՑԵ ԱՅՆ ՀԱՅԱՍՏԱՆԸ, ՈՐ ՎԱՂՆ Է ԳԱԼՈՒ, ԵՐՆԵԿ ԱՅԴ ՀԱՅԱՍՏԱՆԸ.......
> 
> ՍՈՒԳԸ ՀԱՎԵՐԺ Է , ԵՐԲ ՊԱՅՔԱՐ ՉԿԱ........
> ...


ԿԵՑԵ ԱՅՆ ՀԱՅԱՍՏԱՆԸ, ՈՐ ՎԱՂՆ Է ԳԱԼՈՒ, ԵՐՆԵԿ ԱՅԴ ՀԱՅԱՍՏԱՆԸ.......

ՍՈՒԳԸ ՀԱՎԵՐԺ Է , ԵՐԲ ՊԱՅՔԱՐ ՉԿԱ........

ուրեմն ՊԱՅՔԱՐ, ՊԱՅՔԱՐ ՄԻՆՉԵՎ ՎԵՐՋ!

----------


## Kuk

> հիստերիկ քայլ,օրինակ ,որ արդեն երեխեքին են սկսել տանել բաժիններ,հեսա արդեն ծծկեր երեխեքին էլ կտանեն.…


Ճիշտ են անում  :Angry2:   թող էդ տարիքից վախացնեն, կարողա մեծանան, դառնան լևոնական:
Լավա ասված, բայց հեղինակային իրավունքը պատկանում ա Գալաթեային:

----------


## Norton

> Ճիշտ են անում   թող էդ տարիքից վախացնեն, կարողա մեծանան, դառնան լևոնական:
> Լավա ասված, բայց հեղինակային իրավունքը պատկանում ա Գալաթեային:


ոչ kuk  ջան հեղինակային իրավունքները պատկանումա hzh.amին(ծծկեր երեղեքի պահով) :Wink: ,նաև ձեռփակալությունների մասին էնտեղ եմ կարդացե,իսկ ընդհանուր իրավունքներ "Անդո"սպը-ին

----------


## Tig

Ինչոր մեկը  կարո՞ղ է այս պայքարի իմաստը բացատրել, ի?նչ պիտի անենք ու ինչի? համար: Այսինքն նպատակակետը որնա?, եթե իշխանափոխություննա, ապա ես չեմ տեսնում թե ինչով կարելիա փոխարինել, եթե ինչոր ազատությունների պահանջնա ասեմ, որ էսքան արտահայտվելու ազատություն ինչքան եղելա էս ընտությունների ժամանակ ես չեմ հիշում, /նկատի ունեմ մինչ ընտրությունները/ ուզում եմ ասեմ, որ էդ ուղղությամբ էլ շարժ կա ու շատերը էդ ազատությունից հարբել են նույնիսկ: Ճիշտա հետընտրական գործընթացներում ահավոր սարսափելի բաներ տեղի ունեցան, բայց այդ ամենի մեղքը մենակ իշխանությունների կամ ընդիմության վզին չի, ամեն մեկս մեր չափով ուենք մեր մեղքի բաժինը, ուզում եմ ասեմ, որ հենց միակողմանիությունն է բերում էն կոնֆլիկտներին: Պայքարել պետքա հաստատ: Ուղղակի ամեն մեկս տարբեր ձևով ենք հասկանում պայքար ասվածը: Իմ կարծիքով քանի որ տվյալ պահին լիդեռ չկա, այսինքն չկա գաղափար մարմնավորող, չկա հստակ նպատակակետ ու առաջնորդող, ապա էս ընդվզումը անիմաստա ու բացի վնասից հաստատ օգուտ չի բերի: Ինչ վերաբերվումա իշխանությունների կարծում եմ նրանք դաս քաղեցի էս ամենից ու հասկացան, որ  … երբ հանկարծ ոտքերը սայթաքեցին, քիթը կպավ գետնին...
Իսկ ի?նչ պիտի անենք մենք այս պահին ամեն մեկս մեր տեղում,
/սա ուղղակի իմ կարծիքն է ու ես ոչ մեկին խորհուրդ չեմ տալի…/
Մենք պետք է նախ հասկանանք ճիշտ ապրելու սկզբունքները ընդունենք դրանք և փորձենք այդ ամենը հասկացնել /բայց ոչ պարտադրել/ նաև մեր շրջապատի մարդկանց, որպեսզի քայլ առ քայլ ձևաորվի այն հասարակությունը, որի մասին երազում ենք, և որի մասին դեռ երազել են մեր նախահայրերը: Ու արդեն այդ հասարակությունից կծնվեն իրոք բացառիկ լիդեռներ:

----------


## salatik

Ախր այ Tig ջան, դու նենց բաներ ես ասում, ոնց որ էս երկրից չլինես:

"Ինչ վերաբերվումա իշխանություններին կարծում եմ նրանք դաս քաղեցին էս ամենից ու հասկացան, որ … երբ հանկարծ ոտքերը սայթաքեցին, քիթը կպավ գետնին"

էս քո խոսքերն են,  դու էլ լուրջ մտածում ես, որ իշխանությունը դաս քաղեց? Հաստատ համոզված եմ , որ եթե սրանք մնան իշխանության գլուխը, ուրեմն 4 տարի հետո , երբ գա ընտրությունների հերթական սկիզբը, էլի նույննա լինելու, սրանից էլ բեթարա լինելու: Իսկ 4 տարի, եթե մարդ ազատ խոսալու սահմանափակումներովա ապրելու, դու պատկերացնում ես թե ինչ հիվանդություններա ձեռք բերելու: Մենք արդյունքում ունենալու ենք հիվանդ հասարակություն:
Իսկ պայքարը ի սկզբանե, եղելա նոր ընտրություններ անցկացնելու համար, քանի, որ բոլորն էլ գիտեն, որ էս ընտրություններն ամենախայտառակն են գոնե մեր գիտակցական կյանքի ամբողջ ընթացքում:

----------


## Kuk

> ոչ kuk  ջան հեղինակային իրավունքները պատկանումա hzh.amին(ծծկեր երեղեքի պահով),նաև ձեռփակալությունների մասին էնտեղ եմ կարդացե,իսկ ընդհանուր իրավունքներ "Անդո"սպը-ին


Չգիտեի: Ես Գալաթեայի գրառման մեջ եմ կարդացել, դրա համար ասի իրան ա պատկանում :Smile:

----------


## Tig

Հետաքրքիրը գիտե?ք որնա, որ և իշխանություններին <<պաշտպանողները>> և Լևոնի <<կողմնակիցները>> իրականում ոչ Սերժի կողմն են, ոչ էլ Լևոնի, ուղղակի <<ստիպված լինելով>>  մեկին մյուսից մի քիչ ավելի են նախընտրում: Ու չնայած դրան այդպես էլ չեն գտնում միավորվելու եզրերը: Այսքան քննարկումներն ու վիճաբանություննրը այդպես էլ արդյունք չեն տալիս և չի ծնվում, չի ձևավորվում այն իրական գաղափարը, որի շուրջ պիտի համախմբվեն երկու կողմերն էլ…
Ցավալի է…

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Հետաքրքիրը գիտե?ք որնա, որ և իշխանություններին <<պաշտպանողները>> և Լևոնի <<կողմնակիցները>> իրականում ոչ Սերժի կողմն են, ոչ էլ Լևոնի, ուղղակի <<ստիպված լինելով>>  մեկին մյուսից մի քիչ ավելի են նախընտրում: Ու չնայած դրան այդպես էլ չեն գտնում միավորվելու եզրերը: Այսքան քննարկումներն ու վիճաբանություննրը այդպես էլ արդյունք չեն տալիս և չի ծնվում, չի ձևավորվում այն իրական գաղափարը, որի շուրջ պիտի համախմբվեն երկու կողմերն էլ…
> Ցավալի է…


Համաձայն եմ առաջին կեսի հետ, իսկ միավորում չի էլ կարող լինել, եթե մի կողմը (Լևոնի կողմնակիցների) պահանջում է ազատվել այս իշխանություններից, իսկ մյուսը ցանկանում է պահել` Լևոնի գալուստը կանխելու համար: Ցավոք սրտի այս պահին 3-րդ տարբերակ (գտնել նորմալ առաջնորդ) չկա:

----------


## Աբելյան

ժողովուրդ, մենակ էսօր է՞ր Մյասնիկյանի արձանի մոտ ցույց, թե՞ էս քանի օրը հա ցույցեր են

----------


## Sunny Stream

էսօր էր  :Wink: 
էսօր մենակ Մյասնիկյանի դիմաց չի եղել, ՍԴ-ի դիմաց էլ (լուսանկարներ` http://picasaweb.google.ru/angry.roo...63993738174178), քաղաքի այլ հատվածներում էլ... էսօր զոհվածների հիշատակի ու քաղբանտարկյալներին ազատություն շնորհելու պահանջի ակցիաներ են եղել. նման ակցիաներ մի քանի անգամ են եղել էս ընթացքում, վերջինը, երևի ապրիլի յոթին էր, երբ կանայք էին հավաքվել ՍԴ-ի դիմաց (կամ դատախազության):

----------


## murmushka

"Հայկական Ժամանակ" թերթի այսօրվա համարում տպագրված էր ընթերցողների մեկնաբանություններն, զգացմունքներն ու սպասելիքները ապագայի հետ կապված:
Մի քանի մեկնաբանությունների մեջ ինձ շատ հուզեց հատկապես 50-ամյա Լյուդմիլայի խոսքերը
Ստորև մեջբերում եմ այն  առանց փոփոխության.
<< Փետրվարի 19-ին ընտրության եմ գնացել` բացառելու ՀՀ անունը նվաստացնող ամենամեծ չարիքը` Սերժիկի նախագահ ընտրվելը: Իրականում ես հաղթել եմ, նա` պարտվել: Արդյունքում մի բանում երկուսս էլ հավասար ենք. երկուսս էլ չընտրված նախագահ ենք: Ներեցեք անհամեստությանս համար: Եվ ուրեմն, օգտվելով ընձեռված հնարավորությունից` չընտրված նախագահի երդման իրավունքից, մի ձեռքս դնում եմ սրտիս, մյուս ձեռքս բռնցքած բարձրացնում եմ վեր ու հանուն ազատ, արդար և արժանապատիվ Հայաստանի պայքարում զոհվածների հիշատակի, ի պաշտպանություն այդ պատճառով ձերբակալվածների, ի վերջո` հանուն մեր վերջնական հաղթանակի` երդվում եմ. հավատարիմ մնալ առ Հայաստան ունեցածս սիրուս, չխնայել ինձ հանուն Հայաստանի արժանավայել ապագայի պայքարում, ոչ մի օր չընկրկել և չնահանջել: 
Եվ ուրեմն` ՊԱՅՔԱՐ ՊԱՅՔԱՐ ՄԻՆՉԵՎ ՎԵՐՋ...>>

----------


## Artgeo

Լավն է

*ԸՆԴՀԱՏԱԿԻՑ - 3
(ԻՆՉ ԱՆԵԼՈՒ ԵՍ, ԱՐԱԳ ԱՐԱ)*

Դարեր շարունակ իրական պայքարներից ետ վարժված լինելով` 1988-ին մեզ թվում էր, թե ամեն բան հարթ պետք է ընթանար, Մոսկվան արագ պիտի վերցներ Ադրբեջանից Ղարաբաղն ու Նախիջեւանը, աշխարհը` Թուրքիայի կեսից ավելին, ու մեզ պիտի տային: Իսկ դրա համար բավարար էր, որ մենք Շիրազից բանաստեղծություն արտասանեինք, երգեինք հայդուկային մի քանի երգ, աշխատանքից հետո գայինք Ազատության հրապարակում «պայքարելու» մի քանի ժամ, ու եթե պետք է` նաեւ գործադուլ անեինք: Կյանքը ցույց տվեց, որ ամեն բան գին ունի: Ու թեեւ ցույց տվեց, սակայն երկար ժամանակ չէինք հաշտվում մեզ համար անբնական այդ իրողության հետ. մեզ համար միակ կատեգորիան պատմական արդարությունն էր, այն էլ` միայն մեր տեսանկյունից եւ շատ արագ: Լեւոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանն իր նախագահության շրջանում, կարծես թե, ոչ մի անգամ մեզ հանգամանալի ու սրտակից չբացատրեց այդ գնի օբյեկտիվությունը: Իր թիմն էլ դա չարեց: Տեր-Պետրոսյանի` միայն բարձր մտավորականի համար նախատեսված քարոզչությունը չբավարարեց մեզ, ու մենք գրեթե ամբողջ ժողովրդով սկսեցինք աստիճանաբար երես թեքել: Նա հեռացավ 1998-ին: Չանցած մեկ տարի ես հասկացա, թե ինչ ենք կորցրել: Բայց իմ այդ հասկանալու մեջ դարձյալ ոչ մեկ կաթիլ ավանդ չունեցավ Լեւոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանը: Հայաստանի քաղաքացիները եւս հասկացան, բայց արդեն 2007թ. սեպտեմբերից, երբ նա հաճեց հանգամանալի ու նույն հարազատությամբ, ինչը կար 1988-1992թթ., բացատրել մեր երկրի մարտահրավերների մասին: Ու ժողովուրդը, որ նեղացած էր իր երբեմնի ամենասիրելի զավակից ու ամնաանհավանական մեղքերն էր բարդել նրա վրա, մեկ ակնթարթում հասկացավ: Հասկացավ, ու վերացավ նույնիսկ ներման խնդիրը, քանի որ ներում են մեղավորին, իսկ նա մեր եզակի մաքուրներից էր ու ամենաիմաստունը, ինչպես պարզվեց: Բայց միեւնույնն է` ես մինչեւ հիմա էլ չեմ հասկանում, թե ինչու նա, ասենք, 1992-ին կամ 1994-ին չարեց նույնը: Չէ՞ որ նա Գիտեր բաներ, որ թեկուզ ակնարկելու դեպքում` մենք չէինք խորթանալու ո՛չ իրենից, ո՛չ էլ մեր երկրից, ձեռքներս չէինք գցելու վազգենմանուկյանական կամ դաշնակցական արկածախնդրության փրփուրներին, մեր երազներն այնպես չէինք մանրացնելու, որ օրվա «հերոս» ու «փրկիչ» ընկալվեին հիրավի մանր անձինք:

Իմ անհասկացողությունը մի կողմ թողնենք: Դա ես ասացի այն պատճառով, որ հիմա էլ սկսել եմ կասկածել, թե գուցե Ռոբերտ Քոչարյանն ու Սերժ Սարգսյանն այդպիսի բաներ Գիտեն, որ մեզ «լայաղ» չեն անում ասել: Ասելու դեպքում` մենք գուցե կհասկանայինք, գուցե չէր լինի այս աննախադեպ ատելությունն իրենց հանդեպ, ինչը թանձրացավ մարտի 1-ի արյամբ: Գուցե իրականու՞մ ասելիք կա. էլ ինչու՞ սպասենք եւս 10 տարի:

Եթե Լեւոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանը պիտի ասեր, թե պատերազմն ինչ արժե, թե մեր ընտրանքը պետք է լինի Ղարաբաղի ազատության ու մեր բարեկեցության միջեւ, մեր ազգային արժանապատվության ու ջերմություն ունենալու միջեւ, ապա ի՞նչ պիտի ասեն սրանք, թեկուզ 10 տարի անց:

Ու այժմ, ցանկանալով հանդերձ, չեմ հասկանում, թե ի՛նչ կարող են ասել, որ ես էլ հետո ինձ չմեղադրեմ, թե ինչու եմ ելել իրենց դեմ, ուստի փորձում եմ տարբերակներ. փորձում եմ ու ի ցավ սրտի` չեմ գտնում: Պիտի ասեն, որ հանուն հայրենիքի՞ էր խաղաղության պայմաններում Ղարաբաղը Երեւանում դատարկելը, որ հանուն պայծառ ապագայի՞ էր, որ Ազգային ժողովի պատգամավոր են Սարգսյանի կրթություն չունեցող եղբայրն ու մականունավորները, եւ խորհրդարանական «ազնիվ» մրցապայքարու՞մ են նրանք Հայաստանի քաղաքական դաշտից դուրս թողել իրական քաղաքական գործիչներին: Գուցե բացատրե՞ն, ու մենք էլ հասկանա՞նք, որ հանուն Հայաստանի Հանրապետության պետք է, որ ձերբակալվածը ոստիկանության պատուհանից դուրս նետվի, պետք է, որ մահապատժի վերացած լինելու պատճառով` փողոցներում կրակվի անցանկալիների վրա ու սպանվեն նաեւ անմեղ անցորդներ: Գուցե համոզիչ ասե՞ն, որ հանուն մեր մեծ երազի` այսօրվա համաշխարհային խաղի կանոններով պետք էր, որ բոլոր ընտրությունները մի տասը տարի կեղծվեին:

Հանուն հայրենիքի ու պայծառ ապագայի հասկանալ կարելի է համատարած, բոլորի համար հավասար ցուրտը, խավարը, քաղցը, բայց չեն տեղավորվում ամենօրյա նվաստացումը, օրենքի իսպառ բացակայությունը, կամայականությունները, լրատվական սուտը, կեղծիքը, մշակութային անկումն ու ակկոյունլիացումը:

Իսկ եթե, այնուամենայնիվ, կան այդ ասելիքները, ապա թախանձագին խնդրում եմ նրանց` թող ազնվորեն ու անկեղծ ասեն, մենք հասկացող, սիրող, ներող ժողովուրդ ենք: 10 տարի հետո նրանք ներում չեն ունենալու, քանի որ արյուն է թափված. եւ թափված է նրանց արյունը, ում զավակների արյան գնով է ձեռք բերվել մեր այսօրվա ամբողջ ունեցածը` ազատ ԼՂ-ն, հարակից տարածքները, փխրուն խաղաղությունը: Ուզում է` թող տասը հազար հեռուստաալիքով օրը 24 ժամ խաբեն, թե ես ու ինձպեսներն ենք թափել արյունը, երբ Ազատության հրապարակում քնած ենք եղել գարնան առաջին արեւածագին, միեւնույն է` այլեւս հասկացող ժողովուրդը տեսել է իրականությունը եւ չի հավատալու, թեկուզ «երկինք ու երկիր էլ անցնեն»: Թող ոստիկաններին համոզեն, որ ես հանցագործ եմ եւ ինձ մի լավ մշակել է պետք, միեւնույն է` նրանք շարունակելու են հարգել ինձ եւ խորշել նրանցից, ում հրամանն այսօր ցավոք ստիպված են կատարել:

Ասացե՛ք, քանի դեռ ուշ չէ: Ասացե՛ք, եթե ասելիք կա: Վաղը ուշ է լինելու, քանի որ ամեն օրը մի նոր անեծք է բարդում ձեր եւ ձեր հետագա սերունդների վրա. դուք, գլուխը կորցրած, նոր մեղքերի տակ եք մտնում: Դուք կալանավորում, ձերբակալում ու լլկում եք Սուրեն Սուրենյանցի նման լուսե տղայի. քրեական տականքի միջոցով, որին համազգեստ եք հագցրել, խոշտանգում եք ձեր պապերի Ղարաբաղն ազատագրած հրամանատարին ու ազատամարտիկին. դուք ծեծում եւ անճանաչելիության աստիճանի աղավաղում եք «Ղարաբաղ» (հիշե՛ք` ձեր վիրավոր հայրենիքի անունը կրող) կոմիտեի անդամ Աշոտ Մանուչարյանին. դուք հացադուլի եք նստեցնում եւ խուզարկում եք «Ղարաբաղ» կոմիտեի անդամ Սամվել Գեւորգյանի տունը ու, ոչինչ չգտնելով, նրա դստրիկի ձեռքից խլում համակարգիչը. դուք զոմբիացված շանորդիների ոտքերի տակ եք գցում «Ղարաբաղ» կոմիտեի մաքրամաքուր անդամ Սամսոն Ղազարյանին. դուք ոլորում եք 1045-ից ի վեր չեղած մի բանի` մեր պապերի երազի` Պետականության հիմնադրի ձեռքերն ու տնային կալանքի ենթարկում. դուք, տղամարդկությունից խոսելով, ի թիվս այլոց, փողոցային ծեծի եք ենթարկում «Ղարաբաղ» կոմիտեի անդամ, ակադեմիկոս Ռաֆայել Ղազարյանի կնոջն ու դստերը, դուք` Թումանյանին ու Քոչինյանին իրար խառնողներդ, մի ափ հողն եք զլանում նույն ղարաբաղկոմիտեական ակադեմիկոսի համար մեր մեծերի Պանթեոնում, որի մասին չէիք էլ լսել երեւի ձեր քիրվայության ժամանակներում: Նոր մեղքեր մի՛ կուտակեք. այսքանն էլ բավ է, որ ձեր յոթը պորտը հեծի երկնային նզովքի ու հայ ժողովրդի ատելության տակ:

Ասացե՛ք ձեր ասելիքը, իսկ թե ասելիք չունեք (որ ամենից հավանականն է), ապա արագ արեք այն, ինչ անելու եք: Մեր խաչելությանը սրբազան հարությունն է հետեւելու, իսկ ձեր գիշերային սատանայություններին` հավիտենական կորուստը:
*

ՄԻՔԱՅԷԼ ՀԱՅՐԱՊԵՏԵԱՆ
Պահպանողական կուսակցության նախագահ Մարտի 16, 2008թ.
«Նոր Հայաստան» օրաթերթ (ԱՄՆ)*

----------


## Ahik

Շատ լավա գրված

----------

Meme (15.05.2011)

----------

